# The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just listened to this BBC radio production, and it was very cute! It's all about a talking cat, Maurice, who was hunting a rat one day when she turned around and asked, "Can't we talk about it?" Well, you can't eat someone until you hear what they have to say....

From then on, Maurice gathers a clan of talking Rats (who all have names taken from cans in the trash, like Peaches, Nourishing, Dark Tan, Ham and Pork, etc) and with the help of a piper, go from town to town running a scheme to get rid of the "rats." But when the rats have had enough, they stop at one last town, and things are not what they seem.

The voice acting on this was hilarious, the cat has the right amount of feline arrogance (but still with a talking conscious), and the rats are superb. There's Dark Tan, the leader of the trap brigade, Nourishing, who was just transfered to traps from the whiddling brigade, and Dangerous Beans, a blind PEW who is smarter than all of them, played by David Tennant.

I highly recommend this cute romp featuring talking rodents!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooh, I'll have to google for the audio! Terry Prachett is my favorite author, & while this story was written for children, I read it anyways. SO good. Thanks for the share!


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

This sounds super cute and David Tennant voices a character... lol! Might have to give it a go


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

terry pratchett is a genius! look at only you can save mankind!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If I remember correctly, "Maurice" was a one-off, though it appeared to be in the same world as his young-adult Tiffany Aching series and adult Discworld series, which comprises over thirty books now. I highly recommend the author! I will definitely have to find this audio.


----------

